# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  A traves del cristal

## Moñiño

Me han pasado un video de un tipo, que va por la calle, se para en una tienda, reune a un grupo de gente, mientras de la basura busca una hoja de periodico.
La pone en el cristal de la tienda, el cual, es golpeado repetidamente, por mas de un viandante.
Hace que dos personas, sujeten en el cristal la hoja de papel, y el pasa para dentro de la tienda, con el dueño, y descalzo.
Cierran todo, y Tachan, hace que la mano del tendero salga por la hoja de papel, y no conforme con eso, acaba saliendo el mago, pies por delante, por la hoja de papel, sin que halla ni un solo rasguño en el cristal.
La pregunta es, ¿Alguien ha visto el video? Sabe alguien quien es ese mago, como se llama?  Es alto de melena lisa muy oscura. Parece un heavy, vestido con botas y de negro.
en el video hablan en ingles, aunque creo que esta rodado en alguna calle de alemania.
Caray, me ha impactado el tipo ese.



Gracias por vuestro interes.

----------


## ranijo

Criss Angel

Si buscas en el foro tienes varios hilos dedicados a él.

----------


## Noelia

Es cierto, es Criss Angel. Yo estube mirando en el youtube algunos de sus videos y la verdad es que son impactantes. Hay uno en el que se pone a andar sobre el agua, en una piscina con gente alrededor. Te lo he buscado. Es éste video. Míralo todo, porque al final se saca un zapato y sigue flotando.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBQLq2VmZcA

----------


## The Black Prince

> Es cierto, es Criss Angel. Yo estube mirando en el youtube algunos de sus videos y la verdad es que son impactantes. Hay uno en el que se pone a andar sobre el agua, en una piscina con gente alrededor. Te lo he buscado. Es éste video. Míralo todo, porque al final se saca un zapato y sigue flotando.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBQLq2VmZcA


Ese efecto también lo hace en la serie "Las Vegas" donde además dice algo del estilo "y esto como lo he hecho", que por lo visto es una puya a David Blaine que al parecer es detractor suyo.

Un saludo,

----------


## Kal-El

Por mi parte ese efecto se lo he visto hacer a David Blane...

Mas alla de que nos guste o no Blane...no pueden negar que es un Juegazo!!!

Edito: por que quedo descolgado. A david Blane le he visto hacer lo del vidrio, en una joyeria..

----------


## wydx

el efecto de caminar por el agua es flipante, aunque por desgracia ya desvelaron el truco en un conocido programa de television.

----------


## The_Joker

¿Como :Confused:  ¿Que desvelaron el truco?? ¿En que programa? No puedo creer que se hagan estas cosas, el efecto es buenísimo y nadie tiene derecho a quitarle a ilusión a la gente. Así no vamos por buen camino.
Desde luego me ha impactado. Os guste o no es un buen ilusionista.

The_Joker.

----------


## Jorge80

NO he visto el video donde dices que lo revelan, pero con un poco de sentido común...

----------


## The_Joker

> NO he visto el video donde dices que lo revelan, pero con un poco de sentido común...


No pretendo ver cual es el secreto, lo deduzco, simplemente me indigno de que estas cosas sean reveladas.

----------


## Cosomeister

Yo también he visto el vídeo donde lo revelan. Además lo hacen con una falta de respeto tremenda. Una cosa en plan "mira el listillo este como nos quiere engañar a todos". Vergonzoso.

----------


## NIGHTWOLF

Hace poco que estoy estudiando ilusionismo, y la verdad es que he analizado las tecnicas de famosos exponentes de este arte, como lo son David Blaine, Criss Angel y David Copperfield, y pues en todos hay explicacion, sin embargo el mas obvio de todos es sin duda Criss Angel, pues ese truco de la ventana s ha explicado ya como lo hizo, y la verdad es que comparado con D.blaine que lo hace en plena calle, Criss se que da algo corto...es solo una opinion.

----------


## markes

Hola. En la línea de lo que comentais, a mi me impactó mucho este video de un japonés, a ver que os parece:

http://www.glumbert.com/media/cyril

----------


## rofman

> Hola. En la línea de lo que comentais, a mi me impactó mucho este video de un japonés, a ver que os parece:
> 
> http://www.glumbert.com/media/cyril


ufff me da la sensacion muy rara eso de "un japones" 


parece como un insulto!!!

Cyril es mucho Cyril!!!!!

----------


## Kal-El

Y que culpa tenemos de que Cyril haya nacido en japon :Confused:  8-)

----------


## El Munir

Y...Como hace cris angel para andar sobre el agua??

Saludos

----------


## Kal-El

Primero se presento como correspondia y luego utilizo el buscador...  :Wink:

----------


## The_Joker

> Y...Como hace cris angel para andar sobre el agua??


Pues se concentra en sus superpoderes mágicos estelares y comienza a crear un campo electromagnético capaz de aguantar su peso... ¬¬ leete las normas del foro. Un saludo:

The_Joker

----------


## rofman

> Y que culpa tenemos de que Cyril haya nacido en japon 8-)


JAJAJAJA creo que ya sabes a que me refiero :P

----------


## letang

> Primero se presento como correspondia y luego utilizo el buscador...


Amén.

----------


## Mecachis

> Y...Como hace cris angel para andar sobre el agua??
> 
> Saludos


ese efecto es vieeeeeeejisimo ...por lo menos tiene 2000 años...

----------


## lebateleur

¿Soy el único que no soporta a Criss Angel?

Ese tipo deberia trabajar haciendo FX en hollywood...

----------


## Kirk

> ¿Soy el único que odia a Criss Angel?
> 
> Ese tipo deberia trabajar haciendo FX en hollywood...


¿Por que lo odias...?

----------


## lebateleur

La gran mayoria de los efectos de MindFreak son trucos de cámara donde TODOS los espectadores son actores cómplices.
Me encanta como presenta sus trucos, pero me parece que la magia no va de eso.

Hace rato que tengo la teoria de que Criss Angel hace MindFreak para pagar por los equipos que utiliza en vivo.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> La gran mayoria de los efectos de MindFreak son trucos de cámara donde TODOS los espectadores son actores cómplices.
> Me encanta como presenta sus trucos, pero me parece que la magia no va de eso.
> 
> Hace rato que tengo la teoria de que Criss Angel hace MindFreak para pagar por los equipos que utiliza en vivo.


uff, 2 mensajes, sin presentacion y dices esto... espero que hayas traido el casco porque aquí van a llover panes...

Un saludo!

----------


## lebateleur

> uff, 2 mensajes, sin presentacion y dices esto... espero que hayas traido el casco porque aquí van a llover panes...
> 
> Un saludo!


Saludos, Ricky
Te comento que la presentación fue lo primero que hice ni bien me registré: 
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...879&highlight=
¿Necesito 178 posts para poder dar mi opinion sobre este tema?

Parece que Criss Angel es bien aceptado en España pero acá en Argentina no soy el único que no soporta a este hombre.

Ojo, quiero recalcar que me ENCANTA como presenta sus trucos y en vivo hace muy buenos efectos, pero lo que hace en MindFreak me parece poco respetable. No creo que esté bien construirse una reputación de gran ilusionista haciendo sketches con actores mientras que otros ILUSIONISTAS (con mayusculas) se rompen la espalda pensando y realizando verdaderos milagros para quedar cubiertos bajo el velo del anonimato.

Tampoco es el único que hace estas cosas. ¿Recuerdan lo que sucedió con la Balducci que hizo Blaine en su video de Street Magic?
Al poco tiempo muchos adolescentes se burlaron de su efecto y para cerrarles la boca en un video posterior hizo una levitación "impromptu" con trucos de cámara delante de dos féminas cómplices.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NDLo8m26nrQ

Disculpen si les resulto chocante, si así lo desean no diré más estas cosas, pero me parece que los trucos de cámara nada tienen que ver con la magia.[/url]

----------


## Kal-El

Bueno...Bueno...Bueno...

No se lo que pasa, pero desde ayer es la 4º vez que quiero escribir este post y si no se corta la luz, se resetea la PC...espero que esta sea la ultima...

Primero...Querido lebateleur...aca no se odia a nadie...simplemente se puede o no estar de acuerdo con una idea o concepto y (mas alla de las bromas) podemos envidiar sanamente...como lo es en el caso de Criss Angel que se come al bomboncito de Cameron Diaz...aunque te digo sinceramente...en lo particular...teniendo caviar en casa...no andaria comiendo puchero afuera... (de hecho a mi no me gusta, pero no por eso voy a negar que no monta muy bien sud shows)

Segundo...Si leyeras un poco mas te darias cuenta que tambien en este foro por parte de nuestros colegas españoles, tambien es un tanto criticado

Tercero...Querido lebateleur, no resultaste chocante...si bastante desubicado. Como te podras haber dado cuenta no hacen falta 178 post para poder opinar...pero si vas a tener que escribir tantos hasta que aprendas a ser menos pedante y respetar. 

Te comento que no lo estpy defendiendo...segun la foto ya es bastante grandecito y tiene bigotes...simplemente te estoy marcando la forma amable con la que nos tratamos aqui...

Por mi parte, estas diaculpado...Todo bien...  :Wink:

----------


## lebateleur

Les pido disculpas por haber parecido pedante, no fue mi intencion. Ni mucho menos ofender de alguna manera a alguno de los miembros de este respetable foro.

Tal vez fui un poco efusivo al utilizar la palabra odio, pero creo que en mis posts ulteriores di a entender de buena manera cual es mi opinion sobre Criss Angel.

----------


## AmadeuS

> Iniciado por El Munir
> 
> Y...Como hace cris angel para andar sobre el agua??
> 
> 
> Pues se concentra en sus superpoderes mágicos estelares y comienza a crear un campo electromagnético capaz de aguantar su peso... ¬¬ leete las normas del foro. Un saludo:
> 
> The_Joker


Es mas sencillo que eso, se pone talco hidrofobico

----------


## ignoto

Pues no.
Que sepáis que importa grandes cantidades de alubias súper-gaseosas del Ampurdán y se mete entre pecho y espalda tres platos de fabada antes de cada "paseo".
La fuerza impulsora de los gases hace el resto.

----------


## Phillber Optick

No! porque se engañan!dejense de fantasias!
yo les voy a decir bien como lo hace!

A 1258 metros de altura desde el agua de la pileta, hay una via con 283 cables espesiales, de 0.000000000000000001 milimetros, que soportan un peso de 2000 kg cada uno,( estan en venta en la seccion prohibida de tiendamagica.com, que es solo para magos con mas de 7125412945968347971624853 millones de dolares en la cuenta bancaria) de esta manera esta sostenido y por ende no se unde!

saludos!

----------


## Arkite

Respecto a lo del cristal me parecio mas impactante e ingenioso lo de ciryl con la pecera en ese hotel,creo que sera algo parecido con alguna variante y vamos,me parece bastante mas impactante con menos misticismo de por medio.

Ojo,me encanta criss angel,pero me gustaba mas cuando no conocia la magia y vi sus primeros videos,una vez entrado en este mundo para mi a perdido bastantes puntos,aunque me sigue encantando su estilo me ha decepcionado en ciertos aspectos como lo que comentabais de complices.
Cuando veo un efecto en teatro delante de espectadores que pagan entrada en un video pues tengo la certeza de que lo que veo es tan bueno que la gente sentada delante no es capaz de darse cuenta de por donde les viene la  ilusion,pero si me intentan hacer creer lo mismo sin serlo ya no me gusta tanto.Aparte de mas cosas.....como ciertas levitaciones.......xD.¿A quien se le  ocurre intentar engalar con el ordenador en tiempos de que cada segundo alguien ya sabe mas que tu sobre el tema?.(por mi parte tiron de orejas tambien a david blaine)

En fin,un saludo gente

----------


## Juandi

> Y que culpa tenemos de que Cyril haya nacido en japon 8-)


Cyril Takayama nació en Hollywood (USA). Es hijo de padre japonés y madre franco-argelina. ¡Quién lo iba a decir!

(Perdón por enmendar la plana)

----------


## mandril

a mi nome gusta criss angel como mago pero bueno los juegos q hace mucha gente del "publico" es amiga de el =D

----------


## susilin27

yo ese efecto se lo he visto hacer a yunque en persona diossssss que bueno es ese chaval con los pocos años que tiene

----------


## ignoto

> yo ese efecto se lo he visto hacer a yunque en persona diossssss que bueno es ese chaval con los pocos años que tiene


Es Yunke no yunque. ¿De verdad lo tiene en su repertorio? ¡Qué curioso! Le preguntaré a ver.

----------

